# Uncontrollable Shedding!!!!



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Get a stuffed animal dog?   Seriously though...my guys are shedding HORRIBLE. After brushing daily (sometimes 2-3 times) and vaccuming/sweeping/dusting constantly for over a month--it's finally settling down some, but I've swept enough to make 10 full grown goldens out of the hair! I think our extreme heat has played a big part. 

But with that said, goldens are shedders anyway, so it's something we have to "deal" with because it's part of loving them!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

you can purchase natural skin and coat formulas that can help with shedding. a good website for natural pet products is naturalpet.com. I have and do order from them on a regular basis. You might check out what they have for skin and coat.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I live with 3 Goldens in New England and its the same story here....
Its the price we pay to live with Goldens....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If you fly me out to your tropical island, I'll brush your dogs for you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> If you fly me out to your tropical island, I'll brush your dogs for you


Great idea, I'll come along too so Missmarstar can have a day off. 

What wonderful tropical island do you live on if you don't mind me asking?

My golden girl is shedding really bad right now due to our temps. My boy is shedding some but nothing like my girl. I brush them both at least every other day and use a rake on my girl which really helps. 

Never ending house cleaning.......


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

You think a Golden is bad....You should see what has been coming off of my Siberian Husky for the past 6 weeks, and my Lab is trying her best to keep up with him LOL. My Goldens have always been the easiest to deal with coat wise...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Labs have to be one of the worst shedders, my goldens are shedding alot right now.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I find that frequent bathing, blow drying with a kool dry and brushing real good after the blow dry helps immensely, helps to keep all that loose hair out.


----------

